# Arimidex VS Aromasin during cycle



## Pituitary (Feb 9, 2008)

Planning on my next cycle which will be as follows :-

Day 1
675mg -> 2.3ml Sustanon (Frontload)

Weeks 1 - 10
150mg -> 0.6ml EOD = 525mg P/W

Weeks 1 - 3 & 11 - 13 
Mdien 6 x 4mg ED instead of Dianabol

...and my PCT

Weeks 14 - 17
25mg Aromasin (Exemestane) ED
4mg Albuterol ED
1.5g Tribulus ED
Product X (Spray containing Ecdysterone)
Clomid 100mg Day 1, 50mg ED Thereafter
Nolvadex (Tamaxifan Citrate) Day 1, 50mg, 25mg Thereafter

Weeks 18 - 19
Nolvadex (Tamaxifan Citrate) 25mg ED (Extra 2 weeks)

Now my question is should I take Aromasin @25mg ED or Arimidex (Anastrozole)  @ 1mg ED during the cycle.  I do not want to supress estrogen too much but I am gyno sensitive.  
I believe that Aromasin is stronger.  I would rather take the Adex but will this be enough to prevent gyno.  If it is would I also need to take 1mg or would 0.5mg surffice?

Side Note : I first discovered I was gyno sensitive when I did a dianabol only cycle (stupid I know) and a small lump appeared shortly after PCT.  I was not using an AI or a Serm 
during the course. I later got rid of the small lump by doing a short course of Letro (Femara).  On my last cycle I used Letro (Femara) but at only 0.5ml = 1.25mg EOD and the lump 
returned but I was also taking Dianabol.  I upped the dose to 2.5mg ED and it went away.  However on this cycle I will not be using Dianabol so is the Adex enough?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 9, 2008)

> should I take Aromasin @25mg ED or Arimidex (Anastrozole) @ 1mg ED during the cycle.


 I prefer Aromasin. Because Aromasin is steroidal, it may not be ideal for pct. Consider Arimidex for pct.


----------



## Pituitary (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, I have read that Aromasin is steroidal, which at first out me off.  However I read an article by Anthony Roberts who suggests using it for PCT.

You can see the article here :-
Post Cycle Therapy (PCT) by Anthony Roberts

At the very end of the article he suggests the following for PCT :-

Week Nolvadex HCG Aromasin Vitamin E 
1 20mgs/day 500iu/day 20mgs/day 1,000iu/day 
2 20mgs/day 500iu/day 20mgs/day 1,000iu/day 
3 20mgs/day 500iu/day 20mgs/day 1,000iu/day 
4 20mgs/day   20mgs/day   
5 20mgs/day       
6 20mgs/day     

Like to hear your views on this.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 10, 2008)

I've used Aromasin during PCT and seemed to recover just fine. However, your balls will grow back on just about and AI/SERM regimine. I generally prefer it over Arimidex based on my experience.


----------



## Pituitary (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks.  I might lower the Test to 500mg Frontload and 125mg EOD thereafter but lower the Aromasin during cycle to 7.5mg ED as don't want to lower the estrogen too much. Hell, im pretty sure its Dianabol that causes problems anyway.

Do you think that 7.5mg of Aromasin during cycle is enough?

Thanks again


----------



## ZECH (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't believe everything you read.


----------



## Pituitary (Feb 11, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Don't believe everything you read.



Sorry but which part of what I read are you referring to?

Thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 11, 2008)

I believe he was refering to Anthony Roberts being a self appointed guru who knows very little about what he speaks of.


----------



## freakinhuge (Feb 21, 2008)

arimidex during a cycle and aromasin during PCT.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 28, 2008)

During cycle Arimidex, won't hinder your gains as much as some other AI's.


----------



## ronmexico29 (Mar 13, 2008)

I would go with Aromasin. I think it works the best.


----------



## Pituitary (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea, I'm using it now. Started real low at 0.4ml = 10mg but after about a week lump (that previously had) seemed to return only just slightly and felt some pain.  

Upped it to 0.5ml = 12.5mg and it seems fine now.  Will adjust accordingly.  May up it again slightly when I start the HCG.


----------



## anabolics29 (Mar 26, 2008)

during a cycle I would also use arimidex. Save the aromasin for the PCT.


----------



## cartman229 (Mar 31, 2008)

my vote goes to arimidex. I have used it during cycles and had no troubles with gyno and helped to keep the water weight down.


----------



## markkerry (Oct 13, 2011)

ok, everyone talks about Arimidex.... where the heck can I find it?? I've been looking everywhere and nothing... online I donno what source to trust or anything.... I'm just lost on the PCT because I don't find Arimidex, Aromasin.. The only things I found was Nolva and Clomid... anyone can help me ?


----------



## markkerry (Oct 13, 2011)

anyone knows where I can find Arimidex???? Ive been looking everywhere...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Oct 13, 2011)

markkerry said:


> anyone knows where I can find Arimidex???? Ive been looking everywhere...



RnM.
The shit's gold


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 14, 2011)

If you can, just stick to aromasin for on cycle and pct.  12.5mg ed is good when you're not using highly aromatising compounds, you can even do eod if you feel estrogen is getting too low. Oh, and dont use hcg during pct.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> If you can, just stick to aromasin for on cycle and pct.  12.5mg ed is good when you're not using highly aromatising compounds, you can even do eod if you feel estrogen is getting too low. Oh, and dont use hcg during pct.



Why is this???


----------



## pieguy (Oct 14, 2011)

HCG during pct inhibits natural restart of LH/FSH. You wanna keep using HCG right until esters clear. 

Aromasin > arimidex for everything because it permanently deactivates the estrogen meaning no rebound. Also isn't harsh on lipids and doesn't negatively effects hormone levels. For heavy aromatizing compounds, 25mg twice daily is best. Aromasin isn't as good at tanking e2 levels as people once thought in MALES.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 14, 2011)

pieguy said:


> HCG during pct inhibits natural restart of LH/FSH. You wanna keep using HCG right until esters clear.
> 
> Aromasin > arimidex for everything because it permanently deactivates the estrogen meaning no rebound. Also isn't harsh on lipids and doesn't negatively effects hormone levels. For heavy aromatizing compounds, 25mg twice daily is best. Aromasin isn't as good at tanking e2 levels as people once thought in MALES.



This^^^

Although, I think 50mg is a bit too much.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 14, 2011)

pieguy said:


> HCG during pct inhibits natural restart of LH/FSH. You wanna keep using HCG right until esters clear.
> 
> Aromasin > arimidex for everything because it permanently deactivates the estrogen meaning no rebound. Also isn't harsh on lipids and doesn't negatively effects hormone levels. For heavy aromatizing compounds, 25mg twice daily is best. Aromasin isn't as good at tanking e2 levels as people once thought in MALES.



Appreciate the detailed explanation!


----------



## pieguy (Oct 14, 2011)

I would of thought so too had I not blood tested my rat @ 25mg daily or aromasin which was running 40mg dbol + 525mg test. Heavyiron's latest blog post goes into some very useful aromasin info, especially the dosing. Most people severely under dose. Although if you're not feeling sides, who cares ?


----------



## coolrise (Oct 15, 2011)

Originally Posted by *markkerry* 

 
_anyone knows where I can find Arimidex???? Ive been looking everywhere..._

 RnM.
The shit's gold         

The board sponsers are selling liquid gold.
Adex on and aromasin after works for me.


----------



## gmta99 (Oct 15, 2011)

everyone is different but aromasin 12.5 eod on cycle and adex 0.5mg post cyle with clomid, works for me..


----------



## Brent87st (Oct 16, 2011)

Anything I post on this board is based on Fantasy and Science Fiction...and shit I may or may not have read somewhere else...


----------



## coolrise (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## squigader (Oct 18, 2011)

Pituitary said:


> Planning on my next cycle which will be as follows :-
> 
> Day 1
> 675mg -> 2.3ml Sustanon (Frontload)
> ...



Aromasin at 12.5mg every day. See if you can cut it down to every other day if you don't get any more symptoms. Either nolva or clomid for PCT, not both. Aromasin is good for PCT I've heard.

WTF with the ecdysterone? That's an arthropod hormone for bugs, not people. Save your money and your health and skip that.


----------

